# Recording DVR content to DVD



## Blaine (Apr 23, 2004)

I want to archive selected content on my 510 DVR to DVD. I saw a discussion on another list that listed the different alternatives.

PVR to PC
So far the only ways I've discovered are analog (PVR digital to analog to digital).

1- If you have a video card (i.e.: ATI All-In-Wonder, or others) that accepts video in, a sound card, and a software program that will record the program currently on the PVR in full time and/or real time.

2- An analog to digital adapter that connects to a PC and a software program that will record the program currently on the PVR in full time and/or real time.
.
3- One of the new DVD RW/ROM recorders ($300) that work like VCRs connected to the PVR, which is still digital to analog to digital and still in full time.

Of all of these I believe the latter will produce the best quality especially if the recorder has a s-video connector.

I want to maintain the digital quality, will this be lost if it goes from digital to analog to digital?

I understand that Pinicle makes this rca to usb coverter:
http://www.pinnaclesys.com/ProductPage_n.asp?Product_ID=1427&Langue_ID=7

This is one alternative. I am experience with using a tv capture card to save stills and short video to my computer hard drive using an S cable but this is not available on the DVR 510, but this does not carry a digital signal I belive. The Dolby digital outlet on the DVR 510 is just for sound out I think.

So far it looks like to me purchasing a DVD recorder that can take an S-video connector is the best bet, but with a computer connection and the right video software I could edit out the commercials and other annoying parts, to burn a DVD.

So my question for the experts here. Does the S-cable carry a digital signal or if not will I loose quality translating digital to analog to digital?


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

option 1 I used a couple of years ago, pq not as good.
option 2 Not quite sure about.
option 3 I have a panasonic and can input directly from my 501 or my 6000u downrezzed, the pq is good. (I also record to dvd ram discs which I can edit commercials etc... out of. Then I put the ram into my pc and use tmpg dvd author to turn into a burnable dvd . ) The svhs is the only option for right now as the dvd recoders only take that as the input.


----------



## Roger Tee (Feb 22, 2004)

Well I can Both myself. But for ease of use, I bought a standalone DVD recorder (they start at $248 as far as I know. The one I bought runs too hot (cheapo model) so it's replacement (1st lasted 10 days) is running with the cover off and is now cool.

That being said I record to +RW, rip onto the computer, reauthor for better chaptering, and menus. Burn to DVD +/- R format and reuse the +RW disk.

The Quality is good. Depends on the speed setting I choose.

Does a good job on VHS if the original is good. Bad / damaged tapes have to be capped on the computer and processed to clean up problems.

I chose it for speed of doing. I can do a tape/Dish movie per night 2 hours to cap, 30 to 40 minutes to rip, reauthor and burn.

Cheers


----------



## Roger Tee (Feb 22, 2004)

dfergie said:


> option 1 I used a couple of years ago, pq not as good.
> option 2 Not quite sure about.
> option 3 I have a panasonic and can input directly from my 501 or my 6000u downrezzed, the pq is good. (I also record to dvd ram discs which I can edit commercials etc... out of. Then I put the ram into my pc and use tmpg dvd author to turn into a burnable dvd . ) The svhs is the only option for right now as the dvd recoders only take that as the input.


Funny you say that as my cheapo $248 recorder has composite and S-Video (2) as well as tuner and I can select any of them... I'd swear I looked at my Tivo Stand Alone manual and didn't see any S-Video outputs? I didn't want to disturb the rats nest of cabling going to the HT that I use for audio and my video switching.

Cheers


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

Standalone Tivos (and DirecTivos) have S-Video outputs.


----------



## dfergie (Feb 28, 2003)

The panny has composite also, just never use it. The panasonic has svhs in and out as well as composite and gasp...rf. My replay has svhs as well as composite and rf in... component out as well as the before mentioned.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2004)

Since you have the 510, there is another option: rip the video files directly off the 510's hard drive. You can learn how here:

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/dishrip/

Of the options you posted, option #1 will produce the best quality, but is the most labor intensive. Do your capture lossless (with huffyuv codec) and encode to mpeg2 later. The results will be better than any realtime mepg2 encoder (yor options #2 and #3).


----------



## psycaz (Oct 4, 2002)

If you have a digi camcoder, you may be able to use the "pass-through" feature (if present) to have the camcorder convert it to digital and the use a firewire connection to import to a pc.
This is what I do to move stuff to my pc from my 508. I use the s-video connection for best vid quality. I get very good results.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

I do my captures via a Hauppage WinPVR250 TV tuner. You can capture either via RF or via S-video / composite (the card has one part, and includes an S-Video to composite convertor). I find the composite input looks every bit as good as the S-Video. One NICE thing about this card is that it does REALTIME MPEG1/ MPEG2 (up to 12 Mb/s CBR) - I usually set my MPEG2 recordings to 2-3.5 Mb/S to get 40-50 minutes of audio/video onto an 80 minute CD-R . The files can be directly processed by the Ulead DVD movie factory that came with my Pioneer A07 DVD-writer - it just takes a while on a 600 MHz PIII.


----------

